# 2 sits in stand and done for yr.



## Wallijig (Oct 28, 2012)

I sent for tag on Wednesday, got tag Friday, sat out Saturday morning saw bunch of doe/fawn, but no bucks and no deer in shooting distance. Sunday morning I tried different stand. Right at sunup I had a doe out about 100 yrds from me and first buck I seen this yr. walked right under my stand stood there for about 10 mins. He stepped out stopped broadside at 10 yrds and just stood there. I know that fish are biting, so took him. He went about 20' did the ole drunk stagger and fell dead. As you can see by arrow angle he was pretty close. I cut the arteries right above his heart. I do not even think ink is even dry on my tag yet. ;D Now I can go back to lake fishing this afternoon/evening. ;D ;D I would say he scores in the mid 130's. Guessing he weighs over 200lbs. I am 230 lbs guy and can not even come close to lifting him.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 28, 2012)

Daughter go picture of me holding it.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 28, 2012)

Took him to get weighed. He was 242 lbs. gutted out. His neck was just over 34" around.


----------



## Jim (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice job man! Congrats! =D>


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Oct 28, 2012)

Nice, that's a hog. Over 200lbs is unheard of around here


----------



## JMichael (Oct 29, 2012)

He field dressed at 242? That should put him around 300 on the hoof and that is a big boy. I missed the draw this year for my normal gun hunt. It's a federal refuge that is open to bow all season but only has a 3 day black powder and a 3 day modern gun hunt. There is almost always a couple of nice bucks that break the 300 lb. barrier taken each year from the area I hunt in. Unfortunately, I've never been one of the ones to take one that large. Congrats.


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Oct 29, 2012)

Very nice - If I were a fish or a game animal I would move from around you :LOL2:


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Oct 29, 2012)

Get more tags.


----------



## Wallijig (Oct 29, 2012)

lckstckn2smknbrls said:


> Get more tags.


In South Dakota we can only have one any deer archery tag. I could get one archery antlerless tag, which I may. 
Our rifle season is around corner, however that is a lottery draw system for tags and deadline was in August. Drawing is done. Some parts if state deer got hit by disease and made for more concentrated hunting pool. Fortunately my area was not one of those which got disease.


----------



## navdiv (Oct 29, 2012)

Nice buck my bowhunting brother. He is equal to approximately 2 1/4 of my usual south 
Florida bucks!!


----------



## Moedaddy (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats!!!!


----------



## Wallijig (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks all

Got meat back from locker he tastes great!!!  
After processing ended up with 50 lbs of deer stix, 25 lbs. of ring bolonga, and 30 lbs. of breakfast sausage. Filled my freezer just about to top.


----------

